# Raising Cannibus



## Shade (Apr 9, 2008)

Ganja is a weed, give it water and sunlight and it will grow
but if you want your own little bundle of joy that will produce some excellet bud
heres a few tips....

Note: this is a Organic Method (hydroponics = too expensive)

-Obtain some seeds!
Whether you have to dig into a shwaggy bag 
or order them from holland , anonomous mail 8) 
just get them

-Germination(2-5 days)
Get a few paper towls and get them wet, fold that shit in half
put your buddies in the middle, then into a dark warm place for 2-5 days
once there white root pops
throw em' into some merical grow in a smaller pot

-leave them in the dark for 3-4 days let them stretch for light

Obtain light
-whether you sit them on your porch, backyard( minus the nosey neighbors ._.) or if happen to have some HALOGEN light fictures in a closet, give em' light for 18/24 (18 on 6 off)

Water them a decent amount(never on the leaves) every few days

-Vegitation(5-7 weeks)-(if you want to trim or train um, nows the time)
--the boring part--
put them into a larger pot, roots are radical
give them some Nutes , lots of light and medium of water
they'll grow a decent amount

-Sexing
Find out if they're male or female
Destroy the male, he'll cause a shwaggy batch
love and nurture the female , for she produces the flowering bud


-Flowering (65-78 days) 
Give em' less light (12-12) 
MORE WATER ( nutes if wanted)
youll know when they're ready the tiny white hairs will now be dark brown - red - grey
thc all over the leaves ( yummy )

-Harvest Time
De-leaf em
hang um' out to dry for 5 days upside down ( becareful of rottt if its to moist =/ )

- Curing ( optinial )
Put your sexy nuggets into a jar for a week
let no air in

RESULT = Smokeable

this is just a easy grow method ^
there is expensive alternatives ... but too expensive


Materials------------------
- just steal the merical grow from wallie world
-go to a neighbor hood and jack someones decent sized plant-pot
-waters free
-sun-lights free , or be a clepto and snag a 150watt halogen light bulb 
- seeds .... not hard to find


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 9, 2008)

The paper towel method is bunk. Its better to just start them in the soil and keep the soil moist. You stand the chance of damaging the roots when transfering them from paper towel to soil. When they germinate you want as much light as you possibly can give them. If you stretch them they stand the chance of becoming to heavy at the top and falling over and becoming victim to stem rot. If you dont want to spend money then id reccomend growing outdoors. If you decide to go indoors it really does pay for itself to get a High pressure sodium lamp (just a little 400 watt would do). The more light you give them the faster they grow. The more foot candles they have at budding time the more dense the bud will become. It helps to provide them with the right ratio of N-P-K at each stage of growth. Vegatation requiring more Nitrogen. Blooming requiring more Potassium. Id say if your going to do it. Do it right. It sux to put so much time into something and then get little or nothing out of it. It is just a weed tho and it grows just like any weed. But if you give it what it needs it will produce the maximum quality that its capable of.


----------



## Shade (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah i agree it does suc kputting so much time then they turn out male, or just plain "bad plants"
but ive been growing for 6 years and the paper towle method , and stretching method work just fine
i always train them, resulting in to weak stem


----------



## Shade (Apr 9, 2008)

no weak stem**************


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah you can do that to them. I just dont see the point in it. Its not really helping them out any. The less stress you cause your plants the better they will produce.


----------



## Shade (Apr 9, 2008)

i disagree yo
A thick strong stem are results of training and stressing
thus more nutrients can get to the bud and leaves
resulting in a healthy more fluffy yeild....
plain and simple ,thats all there is to it
ill post picks later, results of no training and train and stress ( my own grows )


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 9, 2008)

.


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 9, 2008)

true when you forcibly bend the stem at a young age it strenthens it. But if you grow indoors this isnt always needed and if you grow outdoors weather will do this for you. The stem being bigger or stronger has nothing to do with the amount of nutrient uptake. The roots and availability of your fertilizer are the main factors involved. Another point i forgot to mention in your original post is using plain tap water. Most tap water has a high amount of sodium and other impurities that can build up on the roots and slow nutrient absorbtion. always better to use RO water.[/quote]


----------



## bryanpaul (Apr 12, 2008)

i germinate the seeds in my anus..... plenty of organic fertilizer to git them roots starting off strong... and when you transplant to real soil i find that a dead kitty in the pot will provide the lasting release of proper nutrients and promote the growth of beneficial microoganisms


----------

